# ALL Peloquin and Quaife Diffs on Sale at APTuning!!!!



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Thats right all differentials are currently on sale and in stock, from 020 to 02Q, Quaife and Peloquin!!!!

The differential is probably the weakest leak of any VW transmission and has be since the water-cooled versions hit the U.S. back in '74. Because of this we highly recommend replacing the stock open spider gear diff with an aftermarket torque biasing unit as one of the first upgrades for performance, durability and reliability.

APTuning has worked out some special deals with our suppliers to bring great deals to the table and give everyone who buys one some peace of mind that they don't have to worry about their stock diff going boom.

*All Quaife are free shipping!!*

***02A Quaife Differential Only - $714 (no install parts)
(02A fits pre-'99 cable shift)

***02J Quaife Differential Only - $714 (no install parts)
(02J fits '99.5-'03 5spd)

***02A/02J Quaife Differential Kit - $914 (includes diff, bearings, arp bolt kit)


Other Quaifes are not sold as kits but install parts can be purchased separately through APTuning

020 Quaife Differential - $730.73
(fits up to '99 linkage shift transmissions)

02M FWD Quaife Differential - $994.98
(fits MK4 6spd front wheel drive)

02M AWD Quaife Differential  - $1030.44
(fits MK4 R32 & TT Quattro)

02Q Quaife Differential - $877.74
(fits MK5 6spd)

DSG FWD Quaife Differential - $1543.70
(fits MK5 DSG front wheel drive)

But that's not all!!! We also have Peloquins differentials on sale too!!!
All Peloquins diffs come with install parts with the exception of the 02Q which bearings can be purchased separately.


020 Peloquins Differential - $795
(fits up to '99 linkage shift transmissions)


02A Peloquins Differential - $845
(fits up to '99 cable shift transmissions)


02J Peloquins Differential - $845
(fits '99-'03 5spd transmissions)


02J-B Peloquins Differential - $845
(fits '04-'08 5spd transmissions)


02M FWD Peloquins Differential - $875
(fits MK4 6spd front wheel drive)

02M AWD Peloquins Differential02M AWD Peloquins Differential - $895
(fits MK4 R32 & TT Quattro)

02M AWD Peloquins Rear Differential - $975
(fits MK4 R32 & TT Quattro rear)

02Q Peloquins Differential - $925
(fits MK5 6spd)

02E FWD DSG Peloquins Differential - $1200
(fits front wheel drive DSG)

02E AWD DSG Peloquins Differential - $1250
(fits all wheel drive DSG)

Please feel free to order via our website, email, or phone.

Thanks


----------



## Mblesso (Mar 16, 2004)

what is the typical install time for awd tt front diff?
thanks
Matthew


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mblesso* »_what is the typical install time for awd tt front diff?
thanks
Matthew


If its a 225 awd you would be lookin at about $800 labor , but we are running a special right now that you would get $100 off labor if you buy a major drivetrain component from us and we install it.


----------



## mcsdude23 (Aug 15, 2006)

I need a peloquin or qualife LSD kit (bearings, speedo gear, diff) for my 5spd 06 rabbit. Do y'all have one that will fit my car? 


_Modified by mcsdude23 at 3:15 PM 9-23-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcsdude23* »_I need a peloquin or qualife LSD kit (bearings, speedo gear, diff) for my 5spd 06 rabbit. Do y'all have one that will fit my car? 


02J-B Peloquins Differential - $845
(fits '04-'08 5spd tranmissions)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-BumpIt(1254947568812)*

bump


----------



## gaudi84 (Aug 16, 2008)

How much is the labor cost for DSG?


----------



## iao4gli18t (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: (gaudi84)*

$898 is the sale price for the 02M trans!
If that isn't bad enough wait till you see
The labor bill. By the time I'm done with
My mk4 I could have bought an M3


----------



## MKIII-JP (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: ALL Peloquin and Quaife Diffs on Sale at APTuning!!!! (APTuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *APTuning* »_
For starters we have what I believe is probably the best deal ever on 02A and 02J Quaifes. 
****02A/02J Differential Kit - $795* (includes bearings, bolt kit, speedo gear)
Other Quaifes are not sold as kits



Who is the Manufacture of the Bearings supplied with the "KIT"?
Im assuming ARP hardware?
OE speedo gear?
Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: ALL Peloquin and Quaife Diffs on Sale at APTuning!!!! (MKIII-JP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIII-JP* »_
Who is the Manufacture of the Bearings supplied with the "KIT"?
Im assuming ARP hardware?
OE speedo gear?
Thanks.

Bearings are either NTN or Timken
ARP hardware
OEM Speedo Gear.


----------



## Mlarivie (Jun 21, 2007)

Do you have an 012 diff?


_Modified by Mlarivie at 9:46 AM 10-27-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mlarivie* »_Do you have an 012 diff?


No sorry nothing for those. Im not aware of anyone making diffs for that transmission.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-BumpIt(1256658993186)*

All differentials still on sale!!!


----------



## Mlarivie (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1256658993186) (APTuning)*

Quaife makes an 012 I think (if thats what's in a 2000 FWD passat?)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mlarivie* »_Quaife makes an 012 I think (if thats what's in a 2000 FWD passat?)


They do list one for the 012 trans but specified only as pre-'99 DUK trans code for Audi.
That trans didn't come in North America. I'm not sure why it is so specific for that code but if you would like to send us your trans we can see what it would take to make it work.


----------



## Mlarivie (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (APTuning)*


_Quote »_
*B5 Passat (012 trans) Fitment:
For transaxles through 10 01 9 (Jan. 10, 1999 build), the Quaife ATB differential is a direct replacement for the original differential. For 11 01 9 (Jan. 11, 1999) and later transaxles, Quaife ATB differential will install when used in conjunction with the following parts:

012 409 131H Side Cover
002 517 185A Bearing


Is there any easy way for me to identify this without sending the transmission to you?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Where are you getting that information from?
And what part number Quaife are they directing to be used?


----------



## Mlarivie (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (APTuning)*

It used to be posted on Quaife's site a while back. I think I need to swap to a 99 cover and bearing. The difference is the bearing is smaller on the <99 covers. What kind of deal can you throw on a 012 quaife?
http://www.quaife.co.uk/Audi-A...ntial


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*

The 012 is $1626
I found what your talking about. Its odd that quaife doesnt list anything even though it works or can be made to work. The next problem is the side cover. New they are about $500 and currently unavailable. But may be able to source a good used one.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-BumpIt(1257351139213)*

Still on sale!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-BumpIt(1258470069133)*

bump


----------



## GruvenGTI (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: ALL Peloquin and Quaife Diffs on Sale at APTuning!!!! (APTuning)*

How long does the installation generally take on a MKV GTI 02Q? What would the estimated all-in price be if I were to bring the car to you for installation?
Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenGTI* »_How long does the installation generally take on a MKV GTI 02Q? What would the estimated all-in price be if I were to bring the car to you for installation?
Thanks.


You would be looking at approx. $650 additional (plus tax) for R&R the trans from the vehicle and installing the differential into the trans and fluid.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*

back up top


----------



## Strom (Sep 10, 2006)

Will the Quaife 02Q fit a 2007 Passat 2.0T 6MT?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Strom* »_Will the Quaife 02Q fit a 2007 Passat 2.0T 6MT?


Yes it should fit all MK5 chassis 6spd


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-BumpIt(1259770326161)*

Some differentials are close to being sold out! 
Get them now before they are gone, it might be the last chance before Christmas!!!


----------



## skateboy918 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: ALL Peloquin and Quaife Diffs on Sale at APTuning!!!! (APTuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *APTuning* »_All Peloquins diffs come with install parts with the exception of the 02Q which bearings can be purchased separately. 

hi, what is the PN of the differential bearings need for the peloquin lsd install for the 02Q? please let me know, thank-you for your time


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I dont have the factory number handy as we source them elsewhere to get them at a better value then the dealer. But any dealer parts should be able to get the number for your.


_Modified by APTuning at 5:50 PM 12-8-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-BumpIt(1260299192211)*









Doesn't everyone want a nice, new, oily differential under their tree Christmas morning?!?


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

Got Pelequin pin kit and how much?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *X37* »_Got Pelequin pin kit and how much? 


Are you referring to the 40% and 80% kit? If so they are $85 and $100. 
If not please im me as to what your referring to.
Thanks
Tom


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

Yupp those are what I'm refering to. How hard are they to install? Do you have a how to anywhere?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Just so your aware they don't do anything with the pin or strengthen the trans to make it less likely for diff failure. 
It simply makes it so the diff internals take more torque to seperate transfer from one side to the other.
Install instructions can be found here:
http://peloquins.com/installation.html 


_Modified by APTuning at 10:12 AM 12-9-2009_


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (APTuning)*

A guy in the Nor Cal forum was saying the car is a lot more fun to drive after installing the pin kit. Does it affect performance in any way?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (X37)*

Yes it does make it so it takes more torque for one side to free wheel(gives the benefits of a diff)
But again keep in mind this does nothing with the pin in the differential which is known for failure.


----------



## skateboy918 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: ALL Peloquin and Quaife Diffs on Sale at APTuning!!!! (APTuning)*

on the peloquin LSD for the 02Q, are the differeintial bearings/roller bearings already pressed onto the LSD or does it have to be done at a shop? thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *skateboy918* »_on the peloquin LSD for the 02Q, are the differeintial bearings/roller bearings already pressed onto the LSD or does it have to be done at a shop? thanks!


They usually are already on the diff but not always. They go on fairly easy that would imagine if whoevers installing the diff should have the means to install the bearings.


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

do i need to order some kind of adapter to make my autometer speedo work with the speedo gear that follows with the peloquin lsd?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *otti* »_do i need to order some kind of adapter to make my autometer speedo work with the speedo gear that follows with the peloquin lsd?


I honestly would have no idea that question would be best directed to autometer.


----------



## gott9262 (May 25, 2008)

*Re: ALL Peloquin and Quaife Diffs on Sale at APTuning!!!! (APTuning)*

WOW! That is the best deal I've seen on a Quaife Diff!!! Unfortunately I have a 020 (che trans). If you can give me the 02j price You'll have my money TODAY!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *gott9262* »_WOW! That is the best deal I've seen on a Quaife Diff!!! Unfortunately I have a 020 (che trans). If you can give me the 02j price You'll have my money TODAY!



sorry wish i could but id be losing money


----------



## gott9262 (May 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (APTuning)*

I had to try







I have a MK2 Jetta with a che/ 020 trans. ACT clutch and pushing plenty of horsepower to the wheels (sds, t3/t4 turbo, etc). I dial the boost down to 5 psi and traction is still a big issue. So here is my question... Pelequin or Quaife?????


----------



## 75Bus88fox (Feb 27, 2005)

am i able to come to your shop and pick up either a peloquin or qauife, ide rather take the hour drive than wait on shipping.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *75Bus88fox* »_am i able to come to your shop and pick up either a peloquin or qauife, ide rather take the hour drive than wait on shipping.


Which one are you looking for transmission wise?
We should have them all in stock but just want to make sure


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (APTuning)*

Are these still available for the o2a?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Yes


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Quaife are gone at special pricing but Peloquin are still available. 
Limited stock but currently still available


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

Are you guys still running the install special if I purchase a diff from you. Peloquin or Quaife, looking for an install price, 1.8t 02m quattro (front diff), gearbox is alredy removed. PM me if needed.


----------



## 75Bus88fox (Feb 27, 2005)

got my peloquin this week, thanks:thumb


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

TooLFan46n2 said:


> Are you guys still running the install special if I purchase a diff from you. Peloquin or Quaife, looking for an install price, 1.8t 02m quattro (front diff), gearbox is alredy removed. PM me if needed.



With the diffs being so cheap I cant do much with install pricing sorry. But ill do install for you for $250 on the 02M i know its not much but still $50 less then normal


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*JUST GOT MORE QUAIFE 02A and 02J BACK IN STOCK!!!!*


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

APTuning said:


> With the diffs being so cheap I cant do much with install pricing sorry. But ill do install for you for $250 on the 02M i know its not much but still $50 less then normal


Deal, I'll be dropping it off in 1-2 weeks then. Got a few things to get sorted beforehand. I will definetly call and make an appointment once I know exactly when I can bring it. 

Estimated turn around time?


----------



## higahardy (Feb 18, 2009)

Which one would you put in a 98 vrt golf? since it about six's money why's.. onces you buy the bolt kit for the Q. please give me some great info so i can decide for good. this will be a daily driver/track days/road and drag at prob. 15psi+car. 

Thanks Nate!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

TooLFan46n2 said:


> Deal, I'll be dropping it off in 1-2 weeks then. Got a few things to get sorted beforehand. I will definetly call and make an appointment once I know exactly when I can bring it.
> 
> Estimated turn around time?


about a day


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

higahardy said:


> Which one would you put in a 98 vrt golf? since it about six's money why's.. onces you buy the bolt kit for the Q. please give me some great info so i can decide for good. this will be a daily driver/track days/road and drag at prob. 15psi+car.
> 
> Thanks Nate!


Well they are both pretty much mechanically identical. So really no major preference either way both will work great. 

Price wise they are the same once you factor bearings, bolt kit, speedo gear, etc on to the price of the Quaife(we supply the Quiafe by itself or with install parts). Some people just prefer to source their own parts for that so we can offer the Quaife for less without the parts but Peloquin only comes with everything. 

Hope that answers your question as it was somewhat confusing.

Thanks
Tom


----------



## 24Vjrod1.8T (Dec 24, 2009)

Do you have any of these for the 02M? Is the sale price still good?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

mk4VRsexy said:


> Do you have any of these for the 02M? Is the sale price still good?


Yes and Yes

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Bump for update Quaife Post Waterfest Sale Pricing


----------



## Schnook (Mar 4, 2009)

My tranny is getting rebuilt and Peloquin is getting installed either today or tomorrow...cannot wait to get my transmission back from you guys


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Quaifes are selling out fast. get them now as this pricing will probably not be available again.


----------



## EspanecUkraine (Jun 2, 2009)

hi guys!
1. can someone tell me if Quaife makes LSD for 02j with 113mm ring gear. QDF10R comes to suit 114mm ring gear...
I've got EGR tranny with 113mm and I want only Quaife. 
2. Do you ship them worldwide???
Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

EspanecUkraine said:


> hi guys!
> 1. can someone tell me if Quaife makes LSD for 02j with 113mm ring gear. QDF10R comes to suit 114mm ring gear...
> I've got EGR tranny with 113mm and I want only Quaife.
> 2. Do you ship them worldwide???
> Thanks.


No sorry I believe only peloquin offers the later 02J.

Yes we can ship worldwide.


----------



## EspanecUkraine (Jun 2, 2009)

I know Quaife has 75% locking. What about Peloquin?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Im pretty sure the peloquin is the same as it was originally intended as a US made version of the Quaife


----------



## EspanecUkraine (Jun 2, 2009)

What part number is your 02A/02J Quaife??? QDF8R or QDF10R???
I'm interested in full install kit.
How much will it cost to ship it to Ukraine?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

EspanecUkraine said:


> What part number is your 02A/02J Quaife??? QDF8R or QDF10R???
> I'm interested in full install kit.
> How much will it cost to ship it to Ukraine?


The 02A and 02J are different

02A=8R
02J=10R

To calculate shipping I would need some more info like postal code. Please email to [email protected]


----------



## EspanecUkraine (Jun 2, 2009)

look for the letter, it could be considered by your mail as spam (sorry, thats our mail  )


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Do you sell a lightweight flywheel for the 02M trans, 01 TT Quattro 225?


Thanks!


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

I've read in another thread (specifically for 02M) that lightweight flywheels aren't recommended due to vibrations/harmonics and that the heavier stock parts buffer the resonance better. 

Here it is: 



> CAUTION ALL 02M Owners: Do not use a lightened flywheel on the 02M, the stock clutch and flywheel is tuned for the 02M, for weight distribution, and a light flywheel goodwill pickup harmonics from the main shaft. It sounds like the trans is about to self destruct.


 http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...on-transmission-upgrade-thread.&highlight=02M 

please don't mind the fact it's been over a year since this was posted.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

PsyberVW said:


> I've read in another thread (specifically for 02M) that lightweight flywheels aren't recommended due to vibrations/harmonics and that the heavier stock parts buffer the resonance better.


 Yes that is true. I have never seen damaged caused by the reduction in weight but the rattle does get quite annoying. I is prevalent on most all cars when reducing the flywheel weight drastically but def. most noticeable on the 6spd


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

do you still honor the quife sale price or was that the '09 pricing?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

BiH said:


> do you still honor the quife sale price or was that the '09 pricing?


 No sorry the quiafe stuff is all out of whack and changes constantly, ill go through and update it today.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Prices for Quaife have been updated. 

Most prices have gone up, but now include free shipping.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> No sorry the quiafe stuff is all out of whack and changes constantly, ill go through and update it today.


 can I ship the trans to you, or is that too much of a hassle? BTW, do you have a powdercoater that you use perhaps?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

BiH said:


> can I ship the trans to you, or is that too much of a hassle? BTW, do you have a powdercoater that you use perhaps?


 Yea thats no problem we do that all the time. 

Yes we can get powder coating done also.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Yea thats no problem we do that all the time.
> 
> Yes we can get powder coating done also.


 sweet, its good to know that. I will contact you as soon as I get the trans pulled out. thanks a lot


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

I was wondering why are the 020 differentials more expensive than 02a,02j,02m? 

Shouldn't newer technology be more expensive?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

scirocconaut said:


> I was wondering why are the 020 differentials more expensive than 02a,02j,02m?
> 
> Shouldn't newer technology be more expensive?


 There really is no difference in technology inside the diff they are all the same. The price difference is because there are probably 10+ 02A/J/M sold for every 1 020.


----------



## bluewolf2001 (Aug 24, 2011)

how much would it be to get a brand new 5 speed, thats built with all the goodies?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

bluewolf2001 said:


> how much would it be to get a brand new 5 speed, thats built with all the goodies?


please email me [email protected] as that could vary drastically based on which transmission you are starting with and what all goodies you want installed.


----------



## maomao999 (Mar 23, 2012)

Do you sell Peloquin LSD for 2010 Golf R manual? If so, can you pm me the price?

is it same as MK5 R32 manual, that is 02Q?

Thanks


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Will the FWD 02M Peloquin (ie 4cyl Peloquin) fit the 1.8T 02M for the AWD TTq? Also, what trans fluid do you recommend for an LSD 02M? I currently use stock over Redline...Thanks guys :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

l88m22vette said:


> Will the FWD 02M Peloquin (ie 4cyl Peloquin) fit the 1.8T 02M for the AWD TTq? Also, what trans fluid do you recommend for an LSD 02M? I currently use stock over Redline...Thanks guys :thumbup:


No there is a AWD specific diff. 

We use redline and oem. I prefer redline for the diff aspect of it but some 6spds act weird with cold shifting with pretty much anything but oem fluid.


----------



## elveloz69 (Aug 26, 2006)

Do you sell the diff bolt kit for 02J?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

elveloz69 said:


> Do you sell the diff bolt kit for 02J?


Yes we do.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Anyone experience a sudden inability to engage any gear on the 02A manual transmissions?! Update: 3rd gear teeth sheared off but luckily that was it. 5k later we have trans that can take 600HP


----------



## 16v Drakes (May 26, 2008)

Hi would you have a 5.1 ring and pinion for the 02J


----------

